# Sad day in our home



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

How blessed Cubby was to have found a loving home. I'm sending out thoughts of sympathy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Mary, I'm so sorry. It's so hard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cubby*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> My hubby's 18 year old cat died yesterday, on his own terms.
> 
> Hubby was working midnights at the time (he's a cop) and found him as a little, tiny kitten in a school parking lot. He couldn't let the little thing fend for itself so he brought him home and named him Cubby. Never a health issue, just a great house cat for all these years. He even accepted me into his house.
> 
> Rest in Peace Cubby-cat!


What a sweet name for a cat, Cubby! May he rest in peace. I know he had a very loving home with you and your hubby!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

18 is a very good age for a cat. A long and happy life to be celebrated. RIP Cubby.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry! 

Sleep softly Cubby


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. What a wonderful, long life he had!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. 18 years is a testament to the love and care he received in your home. RIP dear Cubby.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Cubby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Cubby cat. Hugs.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Cubby...he sounds like a remarkable cat.

He spared you the decision and left, as you said, on his own terms in his own home. A good way to go, since they must, but it's never easy

Sending you a hug.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cubby.
What a wonderful, long great life he had with your family.
I know he was loved and will be greatly missed. 

Godspeed Cubby


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was a great cat, with a great life. I know he's going to be missed.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of your Cubby  Many (((Hugs)))


----------

